# Is there a difference between clean power supplies.



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to hear if there is any diference between makers or types of clean power supplies for home theater equipment. I read it can possibly improve audio and video signals. Is that correct?


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I'm a little confused- what kind of power supplies are you talking about? Typically the term is used for PC power supplies, but I guess it could be applied to UPS devices or power conditioners. Hard to say because of where you posted this topic.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What particular power supplies are you considering?


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be honest. I know little to nothing about them. I have seen some options at Costco that look like a surge protector. I have also seen some by monster that look similar. However, the other day I ran across some by monster that look like a stereo componet. Not sure if it is the same thing only in a fancy package.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

FJ,

Leonard has a thread down the page called Surge Suppressors. It's a good read and I'd follow Leonard's advice! He knows what he's talking about. :T

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/remotes-cables-accessories/468-surge-suppressors.html

mech


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am flattered, mech.

There are certainly big differences in the ability to create a clean waveform in regenerative systems, and the ability to filter in filter based systems. Most are effective at reducing line noise to some degree. The effect on video and audio quality, however, are another matter. Power supplies for video equipment will generally NOT pass low level line noise to the video circuitry at all. The power supplies in the equipment almost always are more noisy themselve than line noise. Noise picked up on grounds and from other equioment may be a factor, but rarely IME are you going to improve video with a line conditioner or filter. Some balanced power systems may improve performance, but you have to be very careful about maintaining ground integrity, particularly with incoming lines such as sat and cable systems.

My money is on good system grounding and a good cheap surge suppressor like those discussed in the SS chalenge thread that I started.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I love this site. Thanks for the info. My main purpose for wanting to know more about this is to protect and maybe improve the quality of video and audio for home theater. Your thread does provide lots of information. 

I am glad I found this site.


----------

